# April 20,2010 -- rshuey



## Bootleg (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy birthday rshuey!


----------



## rshuey (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## rshuey (Apr 20, 2010)

I get to work today and clean up the "droppings" left from last nights council meeting..haha


----------



## JBI (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bootleg (Apr 20, 2010)

rshuey said:
			
		

> I get to work today and clean up the "droppings" left from last nights council meeting..haha


rshuey,

You must be a young pup, when you get a little older you'll take the day off for your birthday!

Have a great day.


----------



## cboboggs (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cda (Apr 20, 2010)

watch out if you are in partying in  georgia :::

Friday 20, 1979:

President Jimmy Carter is attacked by a Swamp Rabbit while on vacation in Plains, Georgia.


----------



## FredK (Apr 20, 2010)

Secret to life is only one birthday and the rest are anniversaries.

Oh well enjoy it no matter what you call em.


----------



## rshuey (Apr 21, 2010)

Ty all, yup I'm still too young to know better..34.

Next year, i'll take the day off.


----------

